
Phonefive - phonefive
http://phonefiveme.com
======
mchahn
Do both users participating have to have the phonefive app installed? If so it
is going to be near-impossible to get any network-effect and users.

------
phonefive
Networking made social. A highfive is an interaction that has happened for
decades. It's fun to do, but in reality it's not so useful - it could do more.
So, at 361º and HQCorp we strived to change that. We made Phonefive. Phonefive
enables two people to high five their phones together and instantaneously
exchange their contacts and save the contact to the their address book right
from the app. Phonefive not only enables the exchange of the ordinary contact,
but social media profiles too. So when one Phonefives, they don’t only get a
contact but links to many of the contact’s social media accounts. Join the
social revolution. Start Phonefiving today.

